# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  اللي يبي توقيع يتفضل .

## أشرف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ؛ وبعد :


اذا احتاج أحدكم لتوقيع يمكنه استشارتي وانا حاضر لكم 


فقط يرسل رسالة خاصة لي واأوضع توقيعه هنا 


وذلك لمساعدتكم .



وشكرا

----------


## ملكة الملوك

مشكورة اخي ابي توقيع الله ينطيك العافية

----------


## أشرف

انتنين يعني تبي التوقيع بالصورة ؟

ما تصلح للتوقيع لأن فيها آل البيت وما تصلح تقولي ملكة الملوك 


شوي وراجع لك بالتوقيع

----------


## أشرف

انشاء الله يفوق اعجابك 






تحياتي 


أشرف

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*حلوووه تصاميمك* 
*يعطيك العافيه*
*اعمل لي واحد على ذوقك*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## ملكة الملوك

مشكورة بارك الله بيك اخوي رررررررررروووووووووووووووعة


اختك

----------


## ملكة الملوك

شلون انزل التوقيع   بارك الله بيك

----------


## أشرف

أختي ملكة الملوك 

روح أعلى الصفحة واضغطي على خيارات سريعة لوحة تحكم العضو  واضغطي على تعديل التوقيع :


بعدين انسخي هذا الرابط :
http://www.3tt3.net/up/upfiles/7At64918.jpg

واضغطي على :


امسحي كلمة http:// وحطي الرابط اللي نسختيه قبل شوي 


وخلاص ينوضع التوقيع

----------


## أشرف

أختي المشاكسة اتفضلي توقيعك 

واذا عندك أي ملاحظات خبريني

----------


## أشرف

اختي المشاكسة اذا ما عجبك التوقيع أسوي لك غيره

----------


## قيس الغزالي

عزيزي اذا ماكو زحمة  (( معناها بلا تعب عليك))

اريد توقيع موضوعة ابا الفضل العباس ومو شرط تكتب قيس الغزالي ممكن تكتب عاشق العباس عاشق ساقي العطاشا يعني شي من هذا 

واني الممنون

----------


## ملكة الملوك

تسلملي اخوي اشرف بس و لوتعبتك معاي اريد تخلي هاذة الشعر ممنونة الك

----------


## همسة ألم

السلام  :bigsmile: 
أخي العزيز أشرف 
إذا ممكن أبي توقيع على ذووقك  :embarrest: 
تسويه على راحتك ماني مستعجله عليه  :toung: 
تحياتي ... همسة ألم ...

----------


## s3ana

سلام يعطيك العافيه اخوي الله لا يهينك ابي توقيع خفيف وحلو  بنتعبك معنا 
تحياتي

----------


## أحلآمـ جُحآ

أَبي تَوْقِيع مَعَ صُورَة رَمْزِيَّة
جُحَآ نَآيِم وَمَكْتُوب
أَحْلَآمـ جُحَآ
مَشكُور مُقَدَّمًا
 :wink:

----------


## بنوته كيوته

أخوي مشكوور على الفكره الحلوه..
ابغى اطلب توقيع ناعم وحلو على ذوقك..
 اذا ماعليك كلافه يعني..
ومشكور مقدما...
تحياتي

----------


## ABU A7MED

اتفضل اختى سويتلك توقيع اتمنى يعجبك :)








تحيتى

----------


## بنوته كيوته

مشكووووور اخوي ابو أحمد
تعبتك وياي..
التوقيع صراحه كيوت..
تسلم لا عدمناك..
تقبل تحياتي..

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

صباح الخير 
اخونا الكريم
ممكن توقيع من ايدينك 
لطيف خفيف ونعوم
يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## ḀἡǥəĽ

*ممـكن وقيـــع ؟!*

----------


## عزف..المشاعر

ابي توقيعــ ..~|| 

الصورهــ ..~ 




 


والكلام على ذوقك ..~|| 


تحياتوو ..~||

----------

